
IPhone App Developer Was Losing Out On $2000 A Month Because Of Sloppy Coding  - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/17/top-iphone-app-developer-was-losing-out-on-2000-a-day-because-of-sloppy-coding/
======
weaksauce
Title should be changed to "...$2000 a day..."

------
msie
My theory: They rushed development of it because they were afraid someone else
would beat them to the punch (very simple app). So they didn't test the ad-
portion adequately enough.

